# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Back spasm nightmares

## Metalconch

Has anyone had anything like this?

I have nightmares where the dream seems normal until my back tightens, spasms and starts to feel like it's vibrating. It's a painful experience and normally is accompanied by a black figure "tickling" me on my chest. It's like being tickled, yet painful, and I can't move until I wake up.

----------


## Darkmatters

I suffer from occasional back spasms, and I usually dream of gorillas (big ones.. usually King Kong) picking me up in one hand and crushing my chest/abdomen area. I'll trade you your black figure ticklings for my Kong chest-crushings.

----------


## Metalconch

Hahaha trust me it's worse than it sounds... and I asked because this has been happening all my life. Last night (when I had another back spasm) I had a dream that these little "monkeys" I guess I would call them, with black holes for eyes were eating me. I tried to arch my back to make it stop, but like usual, I just had to let it happen  :Sad:

----------


## Darkmatters

I think when you arch your back in a dream like that you're actually arching it for real in bed. I've woke up that way a few times, almost lifting my lower back off the bed from the spasms. 

I do understand the tickling thing - that must be the early part, when you feel a tingling/tickling sensation as the muscles all around your midsection begin to tighten. All those muscles trembling and twitching... yeah, it feels like tickling at first. 

Bad Tickling!!  :Pissed:

----------


## yuppie11975

Couldn't you turn it into a lucid?

----------


## Darkmatters

It rapidly gets too painful and wakes you up. I don't know - it might be possible for a very mild back spasm to not go that far, but I doubt it. In my case, if I have a spasm while Im awake I know to relax as much as possible and take all strain off my back, but if I'm sleeping I'm stupid and I apparently go ahead and tense all the muscles of my midsection as much as I can - which is why I wake up with my back arched and all those muscles tense. 

I suppose it's possible it could make me lucid for a second or two as I;m waking up, but I don't think that's happened yet.

----------


## yuppie11975

Wow, yesterday, I tryed to DEILD, and my back KILLED me, this is while I was awake. It could have been a hallucination, and the fact that it was in my mind from hearing about it, weird right? :L

----------


## Darkmatters

I woke having a back spasm last night, but this time it was in the early stages and I woke before it got unbearably painful. It didn't seem to affect my dream, at least I don't remember dreaming about anything related.

----------


## Mancon

I don't remember ever experiencing anything like this, but it sounds painful. Once you wake up does your back hurt?

_Moved to Nightmares and Recurring Dreams_

----------


## Darkmatters

Oh yeah, it will hurt all day and maybe for the next day or so. 

I have what's known as "soft tissue damage", it's when the lower back area (lower abdomen really - it's the whole lower midsection, not just on the back) gets inflamed and irritated and everything inside gets all swollen and sore. It sucks really bad!! Starts off as just an irritation and soreness, then raises till it becomes a full blown spasm (muscles trembling and locking up) which really hurts. The full spasm part only lasts for a little while, but afterwards you're in pain for a long time that gradually recedes. You gotta make sure not to do any lifting for a day or two. Even walking much can hurt like hell.

----------


## catrinaxyloto

It's good to know other people have this experience as well, I had no idea what it was or why my back was feeling that way. I've woken up from nightmares and had to lay with my back arched for a long time because it wouldn't collapse. And it feels like there is somebody tickling me and pressing on my sides. Ive had this all my life and it's come to a point where I feel uncomfortable with people tickling me or touching my back in real life, because I associate it with my nightmares, in which it is usually rape or kidnapping.

----------


## yuppie11975

> It's good to know other people have this experience as well, I had no idea what it was or why my back was feeling that way. I've woken up from nightmares and had to lay with my back arched for a long time because it wouldn't collapse. And it feels like there is somebody tickling me and pressing on my sides. Ive had this all my life and it's come to a point where I feel uncomfortable with people tickling me or touching my back in real life, because I associate it with my nightmares, in which it is usually rape or kidnapping.




Necro-post.

----------


## Mindypacker69

> Has anyone had anything like this?
> 
> I have nightmares where the dream seems normal until my back tightens, spasms and starts to feel like it's vibrating. It's a painful experience and normally is accompanied by a black figure "tickling" me on my chest. It's like being tickled, yet painful, and I can't move until I wake up.



I HAVE THESE A LOT I've been searching for any description that matches it and this is the first post I've found. It usually happens when a really bad person is like pulling me somewhere and once this black demonic kind of figure came up from behind me and made me feel that really painful tickling sensation in my back and like whispered in my ear something along the lines of "don't you ever wonder who does this to you in all of your dreams?"

----------


## dreaming123away

I usually get two of the same dreams with back spasms. And 'back spasms' is just painful tickling sensation, but as a twitch in my lower back. But can someone tell me what they mean?? I kinda get pretty scared when I wake up from the dream because I'm sleepy, but I don't want to go back to bed because of the demonic figure appearing in my dream. So here is my dream: It took place at my old house. When I would look in the mirror my face would become distorted. I'd get scared because I'd hear whispering noises or just feel presence from either one of the guest rooms (which was close to my room and at the dead end of the hall). But I'd try to ignore it because I was scared. Then it'd become more prominent so I'd hope in bed with brother and tell him what was going on. But he didn't want to get up either. My mom would come up stairs, interrupt us and I told her what was happening. But she went in my room, and would look deeply into the mirror wondering why her face was distorted in a regular mirror. It turned out that was it's way of 'possessing' her. It whispered some things and tried to lead her to the guest room(and would do so every so often). But I would grasp on to my mom and kick and punch the air trying to find it. Or I'd either work up the courage to look in one of the guest rooms. I think when it's coming at me trying to get rid of me or push my aside to get to my mom is when I get the twitching. And I don't always get these kinds of dreams but I can remember having quite a few of them. What should I do??

----------

